# اضافة منتدي اسري



## Coptic Man (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام المسيح *

*" اقتراحي بكل بساطة اننا نعمل منتدي اسري يتخص بشئون المراة والطفل والموضة والاكلات وكل حاجة تتعلق بالاسرة "*

*فما رائيكم *

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## قلم حر (3 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي ألعزيز
أفكارك ( دائما ) بنائه 0
لكن سأركز على موضوع رئيسي !!!
تربيه ألطفل !!!!!!!!
وهو أهم مشكله تواجهنا ( اذا بحثنا في ألحقائق ) !!!
فتربية ألطفل عندنا ( عاده ) وليست ( علم مدروس ) !!!! و ألمشاكل ألمتكرره نراها كل يوم !!!!!
ألأم مرهقه جدا !!!! بدون نتائج لتعبها ألكبير !!
ألطفل يكبر بدون أساس متين 0000فيكون فريسه سهله لأصدقاء ألسوء و ألمجتمع ككل !!!
ألأب ( بحكم قلة وجوده بألبيت ) لا يلاحظ ألمشاكل 000 ثم لا يستطيع علاجها 000فيهرب منها( بعد فوات ألأوان ) !!!
أي تعب كبير جدا 00000 و نتائج غير مرضيه !!!


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*بص ياكوبتيك كدة هايتعارض مع الاجتماعيات *
*ممكن نسمية شئون  البيت او مملكة البيت او حاجة كدة شبيهه*


----------



## ميرنا (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا بقا الفكره حلوه *

*رامى مش هيتعارض مع الاجتماعيات ولا حاجه الاجتماعيات للشباب لكن ده للاسره  والمراه وكمان موضيعه تختلف اختلاف كامل عن موضيع الاجتماع *


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*اشكرك يا عزيزي سمردلي*

*وكلامك جميل اوي وسليم *

*ورامي ميرنا جابت المفيد وقالت وجهة النظر اللي انا اقصدها*

*انا بقترح انه يبقي اسمه منتدي الاسرة المسيحية *

*ومن جوه يتقسم *

*لجزء للطفل وجزء للمراة وجزء للمطبخ وجزء موضة*


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا موافق*
*بس وين يكون مكانه؟ في المنتديات العامة ام المسيحية؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*العامة بالتاكيد يا روك*


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*ماشي يا عم*
*يبقى مادام الناس موافقة يبقى نتفق على موعد نطلق فيه القسم الجديد*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا لمحبتك الجميل يا روك*


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*ماشي ياكوبتيك تمام اوي كدة*


----------



## FIRAS (4 أكتوبر 2006)

انا بدي اضيف شغله صغيره في اقتراح اركان جديدة للمنتدى 

مثل الركن الادبي وياريت ينحط تفرع في القسم الثقافي زي التفرع العلمي

وياريت كمان في المنتديات الترفيهية ايكون هناك ركن للرياضة او السيارات


----------

